# Spieleentwicklung - Einstieg



## foerster7891 (4. Sep 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne ein wenig in die Spieleentwicklung einsteigen und lese im Moment folgendes Tutorial:
Kapitel 2 - Erstellen eines Spiels Archive - Basteldroid

Mein Problem damit ist, dass am Anfang zwar die einfachsten Grundlagen erklärt werden, wenn es allerdings auf spezifische und wichtige Dinge zu geht, wird nur gesagt "isso, versteht ihr nicht" und der Quelltext ist zwar super strukturiert wird einem aber auch nur "vorprogrammiert" und eher mäßig beschrieben.

Ich wollte jetzt mal fragen, welches Tutorial vielleicht besser die Dinge, die es lehrt auch erklärt? Bzw. ob es ein Buch gibt, welches man sich zum Thema Spieleentwicklung kaufen könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
foerster7891


----------



## Wolfgaung (4. Sep 2013)

Hi, ich habe mir zwar deinen link nicht ganz angesehen, aber 2 buchtipps kann ich dir geben:
1. Java ist auch eine insel.
2. Killer Game Programming in Java

1stes ist zwar nicht für spiele aber du brauchst es vielleicht wenn es im 2ten etwas komplizierter wird. 

Und keine sorge wegen dem titel, es geht da nicht nur um ballerspiele, sondern um die grundlegenden dinge der spieleentwicklung. 

Ist alles super und im detail erklärt...

Mir hat das buch sehr geholfen um auch komplexere dinge als autodidakt zu verstehen. 
Greets


----------



## Steve E. (4. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ein Kommentar zum zweiten Buch:
unter dem Link Killer Game Programming in Java kannst du dir die JAVA Dateien zu den Beispielen herunter laden.
Vom Buch sind leider nur Kapiteldrafts verfügbar.

Aber durch geschickte Suche mittels Google, kannst du sogar eine PDF des Buches finden.
Da ich mir allerdings unsicher bin, ob das legal ist, möchte ich den gefundenen Link besser nicht posten ->sry.


----------



## Kr0e (4. Sep 2013)

Mein Rat:

Wenn du wirklich anfangen willst mit Spieleprogrammierung, dann wähle zuerst das Framework und DANN die Sprache.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
DISCLAIMER: Das soll kein Flamewar werden!!! Meine Argumente beziehen sich NICHT auf die Sprache ansich
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ist das wichtigste bei Spieleprogrammierung ?
 - Effektive Tools
 - TimeToMarket
 - PLATTFORMUNABHÄNGIGKEIT -> Nein Java ist dafür nicht die beste Wahl.
 - Deployment

Warum ist Java nicht wirklich Plattformabhängig ? Nun, wenn man Spiele programmiert sollte heutzutage der Desktop die letzte Plattform sein, an die man denkt. 

Mobile und Konsolen dominieren hier den Markt. Und obwohl Java und Android gut harmoniert, so sind es doch 2 vollkommen verschiedene Plattformen. Und iOS und Java ist alles andere als trivial oder gar supported.

Spätestens wenn man dann über PS3, XBox oder Wii nachdenkt, ist schnell klar, das Java ungeeignet ist.

Hab ich einen besseren Vorschlag ? JA! Nimm fertige Frameworks wie Unity3d, UDK oder gar die CryEngine.

Im Java Sektor gibt es die jMonkeyEngine, aber die kann nicht mal in der Theorie mithalten was Workflow und Plattformunabhängigkeit angeht. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass CryEngine auch nicht unabhängig von der Plattform ist.

---------------------------------------------------
Oder setz direkt auf die Zukunft! Nimm WebGL (in Form von three.js oder ähnlichem).
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## foerster7891 (6. Sep 2013)

Erstmal, danke für die Beiträge.

So und nun weiter. 
Ich möchte nicht "wirklich" anfangen Spiele zu programmieren, sondern ich möchte die Struktur, den Aufbau und die Vorgehensweise bei der Spieleprogrammierung lernen und hier und da ein paar Kniffe.

Es muss auch kein Buch für "Spiele in Java/C/XYZ..." sein sondern viel lieber eines welches sehr gut Strukturen erklärt. 

Ich möchte halt mal hier und da reinschauen, nachdem ich nun neben dem Studium ein halbes Jahr in die RCP-Entwicklung gearbeitet habe. Alles in allem ist die Spieleindustrie für Anstellungsverhältnisse eh nicht profitabel. Von daher ist dies mehr ein reinschauen, Fähigkeiten und Denkweisen abgucken und den Rücken kehren, was ich vor habe.


----------



## ronny58 (7. Sep 2013)

Hallo
kann dir zum lernen von *Spieleentwicklung*  in Java
nur das Tutorial auf Youtube von  Brotcrunsher  empfehlen! 
Sehr gut gemacht und erklärt.
          mfg   ronny


----------

